# The Butthead Stage



## Lila (Dec 7, 2009)

Lila is about 6 1/2 months old now and 60 pounds. I'm watching for the butthead stage to begin. She's always been a bit mouthy and we attribute that to her Mom not feeding the litter.

We went for a long walk this morning and I wore her down to get her ready for OB class today. We got back from the walk about an hour ago. I let her rest while I did some thing around the house and then decided to practice some of the OB exercises.

She was totally uncooperative. Biting the leash, grabbing my arm with her teeth, jumping up, laying down and refusing to obey a sit command which she's known since she was 9 weeks old. A totally unacceptable prep for OB class. Now I'm dreading taking her down there.

Oh No. Is this the dreaded "Butthead" stage?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Sorry but yeah it sounds like the begining of the dreaded hineyhead phase. You're right, she didn't forget all her commands. She's testing you. Just keep on her and *edit* *don't l*et her get over. 

It's a horrible stage, I hated it with Otto - who is this dog and what happened to my perfect little puppy?

Leash biting can't be allowed, it's not cute. It's not cute at all that my Morgan is 8 1/2 and still yaps and jumps around like a fool, carries her leash in her mouth. LOL okay maybe it is sort of cute in a will you grow up already way.


----------



## Lila (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the bad news, Jenn.

Yeah, sigh, I'll stay on her about this. It's a test of wills and I can't allow her to win it.

How long does it last? 8 1/2 years ya said? Oy... !!!!! Maybe I can borrow some of that duct tape?


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Trent's started being a teenager/butthead recently, too. Testing my limits, not always obeying a command when given (recall was the worst), and talking back whenever he got the chance. I was so used to my little angel that this came as a surprise when it started, and then I realized, "whoopee, butthead stage is here...".

I'm hoping (probably in vain) that this doesn't last too long, but in the meantime - lots of training, lots of patience, a firm hand, a good sense of humor, and a lot of reinforcing, and we should get through it in one piece!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never considered my dog a butthead no matter
how old or what stage of life he's going through.
with constant training and socializing you should be able
to work everything out.

you said your dog was uncooperative when you worked
with her before your OB class. was this the first time she was uncooperative? was this the first time she wanted
to play with her leash or grab your arm?



> Originally Posted By: Lila
> 
> Oh No. Is this the dreaded "Butthead" stage?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Lila
> How long does it last? 8 1/2 years ya said? Oy... !!!!! Maybe I can borrow some of that duct tape?


LOL. She was a naughty naughty puppah! Morgan's hineyhead stage lasted till she was 14 or 15 months months but after that it was a year of trying out her big scary dog act... 

Otto is 20 months now, he stopped with the hineyhead thing a few months ago. I didn't give so he didn't get, he moved on to other obnoxious teenage behavior - he listens well now. He just doesn't always make good decisions although he's not nearly as obnoxious as Morgan was at his age.


----------



## Lila (Dec 7, 2009)

*"i've never considered my dog a butthead no matter..."* You're just more politically correct than I am about "obviously intentional misbehaving."

I've had lots of dogs (animals) over a period of many years but never a purebred GSD. I had a GSD/Ridgeback X that I raised from 5 weeks old. I had a wild boar for 12 years as well as a pure bred Scottie and some others. The only ones that never tested were the horses.

I've seen flashes of bullheadedness with all of them but never like what I've recently seen with Lila. She has demonstrated a need to challenge *"THE Authority Figure"* at this point in her short life and I don't really find it unusual when I read the messages on this board.

I have two human children (19 and 15) and I've seen the same kind of behavior from them at certain periods as well. I'm not put off by it. I actually expect it. It's part of growing up. Testing, I believe, is what it's called.

Anyway... I know that Lila has acted up on leash during training that takes place in our backyard but not elsewhere. She's really quite good when she works in the park or in a field. I seriously think that she resents wearing the leash and training collar in "her playground" where we play tug and ball and all the other fun things.

Just my thoughts.


----------

